# M20 Junction 10 (ashford)



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

I have posted elsewhere about the absolute shambles on the M20 yesterday when I queued for over 2 1/4 hours, amongst a huge number of frustrated but very patient motorists. 
A warning, therefore to everybody using the M20 to get to Dover or the tunnel, or returning on the next 2 weekends - the M20 is closed from Saturday night at 20:00 to Sunday Afternoon at 16:00. All traffic is funnelled on to the roundabout at the junction & down the other side. The totally inadequate signs say the date of Saturday 14th, 21st and 28th, but not the Sundays 15th, 22nd & 29th, giving the impression that it's an overnight closure. 

Use the M2 if you can.

my e-mail to the department:-

"I was one of the unfortunate motorists to get caught up in the queue on the M20 london bound yesterday (15th April). I was stuck there in the queue for over 2 hours, and apart from small signs at the Folkesone junction, (where I joined the M20), there was nothing there to say what was going on until I got within 1 mile of the works. The signs themselves were totally inadequate for the major disruption that COULD HAVE BEEN FORESEEN. As I say, we did see a sign, but thought it was for OVERNIGHT CLOSURES, and they did not have 15th April as the closure date, only (I think) closure from 20:00 on 14th April. 
There were alot of patient, resigned motorists in the queue who thought initially like myself that there had been an accident, but when we came close to the speed limit signs, I was very angry. 
The slip road off the motorway could have been better managed with controls at the top to allow quicker exit & re-entry to the motorway. Traffic police were notable by their absence.
Considering the time that must have been spent on planning the project, I would have thought that some time could have been spent on assessing the volume of traffic that might have been using the road, and having better signs to say that the road was closed ON THE DAY, not the night before. I hope that as this is going on for the next two weekends, that changes will be made to the signing & flow at Junction 10 to avoid the absolute shambles from yesterday."


----------



## wobby (May 1, 2005)

I used to live near there and thank goodness moved over here as our local town suffers at worst from a rush 5 Minutes 10 at the most when the kids are at school.


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

That is very handy to know. But I always feel superior when in a jam on the motorway. I have my own lavatory, the car owner has the grass verge. I have my own tea making facilities or perhaps a cold drink from the fridge if I desire. The car owner probably has half a bottle of warm Highland Spring if he\she is lucky. If I feel peckish I have a choice of tins to cook, or perhaps a light sandwich, maybe even a yoghurt depending what mood I am in. The car owner witll be lucky if he\she has a stick of chewing gum.

Yes... Traffic jams can have a feel good factor. 8)


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

Yes, puss, I though about offering use of the loo for £1 a go, and selling tea and beer for extortionate motorway service area rates.......


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Em 20*

Hello Mike,

We were one of them though looking around I only saw one other MHomer who tucked in just behind us. We were stuck in it for 2 hours but I felt more sorry for the Dover bound traffic who were going on holiday and missing their crossing etc. Saw many more holiday makers going that way poor beggers. Imagine of you were only going for a day or 2!

Having covered 1500 miles on the continent without one single jam We got off our P&O ferry just after 9. First off at the dock exit roundabout I hesitated about taking the A2 and going anti-clockwise around the M25 via datford then M1, M6. However, I decided to go M20. M40, M42 & M6.

As we aproached the M20 I was listening as you do to local radio for traffic and not being able to dial 1200 from my 02 phone or have TMC at the time trusted the radio anncement that the road closure was due to fully re-open in 15 mins. This tied in with the dates and time on the yellow road signs and motorway matrix.

Warned we the aforementioned we headed for the cliffs at Folkestone for some breakfast. Not to be as there is a 6' - 6" width restriction to the Lees. So we headed down to the beach. Having just come from Calais overnight parking allocation right next to the beach we were greeted with "No Overnight Parking" and Height barriers. Having found a spot near the more or less desserted car park on the road, we ate our breakfast. Within 20 mins of us stopping a car pulled up onto the car park. The lady driver tried to obtain a ticket but the machine refused to accept her coins. She gave up and headed off into the market. Within 5 minutes a white van pulled onto the car and an operative lept, took photos and left her a ticket.

At around 10-15am we set off for the M20, no Matrix information so hey we were sailing along and then those red brakes and hazzard lights. 2 hours to move just 6 miles. The first mile of which took us an hour!. The yellow sign that had read closed until 10:00 hours had had one of its zeros disfugured to read 1G:00 hours. (16:00 hours) My wife kept saying this is ridiculous. I kept saying at the time stop moaning look at the three ambulances that have gone along the hard shoulder, someone might be badly hurt of even worse dead! NO not on the M20 as far as I know, only ridiculous thing was the organisation.

WELCOME TO BRITAIN¬!

Now then.........

WHY could we not have had just a bit more organisation? Why allow the traffic on to the M20 in the first place or why not have more information available for those entering or re-entering the country from Dover?

Why the hell could we have not had some police organisation. By this I mean like the good old white golved traffic officers now available in high vis vest? Just 2 or 3 could have been on the effected junction motorway roundabouts controling the traffic at more efficient rate.

And as for Folkestone no wonder it was desserted. Why not get over the channel park for free, pay 1/3rd of the price for your wines and spirits, better food etc etc etc.

Mike can you let me have the email address and I will write them an email too.?

Trev


----------



## 88781 (May 9, 2005)

Hi Mike,.. spotted the warning signs on the way up from Dover, fortunately we turn northwards before hitting that part of the country..what a mess to end up in! last thing you need after leaving france :x 

MnD


----------



## griffly16 (Jul 6, 2006)

Yup, we got caught in that too. The first thing that Sandy and I said to each other was that in 1800 miles in France and Belgium we had no holdups. 15 minutes back in Britain and what do you get? A completely avoidable traffic nightmare.

When we got to the roundabout, I was amazed that there was absolutely no traffic control to ease the flow.

Not happy, but only queueing for about 30-40 mins instead of the 2 hours plus that some have reported.

:-( :-(


----------



## arrow2 (May 9, 2005)

It has been like this for the last 15 years that I have been motoring in France regularly. Hassle free travelling on the continent, get off the ferry and you always hit bad road surfaces, lots of traffic and jams. A stressful end to any break.

Makes me ashamed of this country. Sooner I leave work and can emigrate the better.

Kevin


----------



## Sundial (May 11, 2005)

*M20*

WE also returned early hours of Sunday - thankfully the French announcer on our Ferry mentioned that the M20 was closed at Junction 10. Usually we can't hear what is said because it is too noisy. On leaving the port, we missed the turning for the A2 as a lorry was blocking our view of the roadsigns, went a little further and round the next roundabout to retrace our steps as we were sure we should use the A2. After about an hour or so we began to be overtaken by the vehicles who had charged past us at the Port. We were rather pleased with ourselves for a change we had made the right decision.

Oh to live in France - we had wonderful weather, empty roads and the whole nine nights had cost all of £4.15 in fees as we had stayed in free Aires the whole time!!

Sundial


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Just thinking about it*

Just thinking about it.

Scince we got our motorhome 17 months ago we have travelled 22,000 miles. about 18,000 of these have been in Norway, France, Spain & Italy. In these 18,000 miles we have never hit one major traffic jam. Yes we have paid tolls where not avoidable but very trouble and stress free motoring.

For the 4,000 miles we have covered in the UK we have always without fail got stuck in major traffic delays.

Add to this, over the last 27 years of driving on the continent I have covered 100,000 miles or so and have only ever got stuck in traffic in France in August holidays or due to unfortunate accidents.

I think its time we got it sorted to some kind of satisfactory level here.

On a different note, I heard from my neighbour that there is to be a rail link from charring croos to northern France for people wishing to commute daily from London to France?

Trev


----------



## 101368 (Oct 12, 2006)

*Re: Just thinking about it*



teemyob said:


> Just thinking about it.
> 
> Scince we got our motorhome 17 months ago we have travelled 22,000 miles. about 18,000 of these have been in Norway, France, Spain & Italy. In these 18,000 miles we have never hit one major traffic jam. Yes we have paid tolls where not avoidable but very trouble and stress free motoring.
> 
> ...


Yep you've hit the nail on the head. You can use the roads much better in countries where they put money into the railways. Gets the freight moving nicely and leaves the roads for the leftover stuff that needs it.


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

I've had a reply from the Highways Agency contractors

"M20 J10 Closure Saturday 14/ Sunday 15 April



The Highways Agency apologises for the inconvenience caused to all those people affected by the closure of Junction 10 of the M20 this past weekend. The closure was necessary so that a new footbridge could be lifted into place across the motorway at Junction 10. 



A huge amount of planning and preliminary work was required to get the Junction ready to receive the footbridge prior to the weekend. A large crane was needed on site to move the footbridge into place and this weekend had been identified as the first available weekend that it could be booked. To have booked a later weekend would have meant a significant overrun in July/August on the overall completion of the work at Junction 10. 



Once work was in progress to lift the bridge into place some problems were encountered in assembling the bridge which could not have been foreseen. There was also an electrical fault identified with the crane which had to be repaired. Once the lifting process has begun it would have been very difficult to stop the process and therefore a decision was taken to extend the closure in the interests of safety to the travelling public. To suspend the bridge lift half way through would have meant that the M20 would need to be severely restricted until such time as a further opportunity could be organised to complete the lift. Also, it would not be easy to get the specialist crane back on site within a reasonable period of time. In addition there was a real concern for the safety of motorists using the M20.



Once it was known that the closure was to be extended VMS (variable message signs) at the Eurotunnel site and at Dover Port were set to inform that the M20 was closed and that the A2 should be used as an alternative route. This was done between 0930 and 1030.



The traffic congestion was compounded by two incidents on the Junction 10 roundabout at about 1200 and 1400.



The police were fully involved with all decisions taken, and, together with Highways Agency (HA) contracted personnel were involved with handing out water where possible to those waiting in cars. I understand that not everyone received water and for this we apologise. There are lessons to be learnt following this incident and the contractor will be involved in a full investigation into the reasons for the motorway closure overrun.



There is more work to be done to the footbridge now that it is in place and for that reason there are further planned closures at Junction 10 for the following two weekends. The approved timings are the same as was planned for this weekend. The additional work can be done without the need for a crane on site and we do not anticipate that this work would need any extension to the closure times as it could be completed the following weekend. However, full contingency planning will be considered.



If work proceeds well the third weekend closure will not be required."

Usual bull****, perhaps they'll make some provisions to advise of problems for people who aren't travelling directly from Dover docks or Eurotunnel in future. And no sign of anybody handing out refreshments where we were!


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*No*

Billhooks

What a load of old ****.

In view of the response I have decided to contact Kent Police. Might be wasting my time but hey ho I am sure I will not be alone.

Trev


----------



## WingPete (Jan 29, 2006)

*Congestion charging*

This is another ploy to get road charging implemented.
By proving that drivers use the roads, and their journies are made longer duration than is acceptable, drivers will have to pay for a road system that keeps most off the road due to great expense, so those with additional funds can enjoy the privileges of moving around this country in their vehicle of choice. Or go by bus ! :evil:


----------

